# K3B nagrywa mi plyty dopiero za drugim razem

## demoh

Mam K3B i Nautilusa bez cd-burner.

Jak wkladam plyte to niby nagrywa i jest niby sukces. Ale jak chce odmontowac plyte z napedu przez eject z nautilus to twierdzi ze nie mozna, z konsoli nie da rady, na obudowie nie da rady. Jak zresetuje komputer to okazuje sie ze plyta jest pusta...

Jak nagram ta plyte drugi raz tymi samymi danymi to wszystko jest dobrze... O co chodzi? Narazie tylko DVD tak mi robia bo CD nie nagrywalem jeszcze :/ Juz 5 plyta DVD tak mi robi...

Mam dysk na SATA, CDRW na ATA i DVDRW na ATA

```
stacjonarny demoh # emerge -vp k3b

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts dvdr encode ffmpeg flac hal mp3 vcd vorbis xinerama -css -debug -kde -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile" LINGUAS="en_GB -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
stacjonarny demoh # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Jul 2007 09:59:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 arts asf automount berkdb beryl bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kerberos kget lame lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libmatroska lirc mad matroska midi mjpeg mkvtoolnix mmx mmxext mozdevelop mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap myspell-pl nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection scanner sdl sdl-image seamonkey session skins spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg tcpd threads threadsafe tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim-with-x vlm vorbis wma wmf wxwindows x264 x264-svn-encoder xanim xfce4 xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Belliash

1) nie wlaczyles symulacji?

2) upewnij sie ze naped jest odmontowany zanim klikniesz 'burn'

3) sprobuj wylaczyc HAL jesli masz

----------

## demoh

Z ciekawosci wlaczylem Windows i pod Nero to samo zastalem :/ Za drugim razem nagralo :/

Tylko pod Windowsem byl komunikat ze sie nie powiodlo i pelno errorow z dziwacznymi bledami ktore chyba tlumaczyli w tlanslatorze bo sie kupy nie trzymaly :/ a jeszcze tydzien temu ladnie nagrywalo  :Sad:  chyba nagrywarka siada :/ a K3B niby nagra i zadnego errora nie da :/

----------

## Belliash

sprbuj nerolinux...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Z ciekawosci wlaczylem Windows i pod Nero to samo zastalem :/ Za drugim razem nagralo :/

 

Uszkodzony napęd?

----------

## demoh

Chyba wlasnie jest uszkodzony ale pierwszy raz takie cos widze :/

Jeszcze nie slyszalem zeby ngrywarka nagrywala dokoladnie za drugim razem :/

Coz bedzie trzeba odwiedzic sklep  :Sad: 

----------

## Redhot

Może sprawdź tasmy?

----------

## demoh

Wepne nowa tasme jak bede nagrywac nastepna plyte DVD.

Mozliwe jest ze K3B mogl cos popsuc? (Watpie ale wszystko mozliwe  :Razz: ) Mozliwe ze cos padlo wczesniej bo od dluzszego czasu nagrywalem tylko plyty CD w pierwszym napedzie (Ma tylko CDRW a drugi to DVDRW). Przez dwa lata malo nagrywalem plyt DVD i malo uzywam czytniki :/ Moze tak z 50 plyt DVD przez 2 lata nagralem.

Ale co tam, zlosliwosc rzeczy martwych  :Razz: 

Jak Linux radzi sobie z napedami na SATA? Bo mam jeden slot wolny (Mam cale 2  :Razz: ) no i bym nie musial robic wygibasow z tasma  :Smile:  Poprostu w obudowie mam tyle kabli ze musialem je niezl poupychac zeby nie blokowac przeplywu powietrza :/ A wszystkie potrzebne :/

----------

## Belliash

tak samo jak z ata z tymze sa 2x drozsze isie nie oplaca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lukas16

Ostatnio raczej bardzo się opłaca:

 SATA: 124zł

 ATA: 135zł

----------

